# How to Acess Southern Part of Farmington Bay



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking to access the souther part of FB. Areas such as east and west crystal. I know there is a lot of private land but is there a road that can take me into these areas so I can then walk in and hunt? 

Thanks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

About the only way for a public hunter to get out to East and West Crystal is to park at the Turpin lot and walk, boat or bike the 4+ miles to the end of the Turpin, then cross the bridge and head south.

I've taken my bike out there a number of times (and even walked it a few), but in the end found it hard to want to keep doing it when I'd get to the end of Turpin and find 10 boats parked there and groups spread throughout the area.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok thank you for the info


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Didn't know there was a East and West Crystal. I only know of a South and East Crystal.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Didn't know there was a East and West Crystal. I only know of a South and East Crystal.


There is an East, West and South Crystal. Interestingly, the South Crystal is the one out west, the West Crystal is the little triangular area east of the South Crystal, just off the east side of the road, and the East Crystal is the furthest one south. The nomenclature makes no sense at all. My understanding is that Justin Dolling named them, but that's just rumor.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

paddler said:


> There is an East, West and South Crystal. Interestingly, the South Crystal is the one out west, the West Crystal is the little triangular area east of the South Crystal, just off the east side of the road, and the East Crystal is the furthest one south. The nomenclature makes no sense at all. My understanding is that Justin Dolling named them, but that's just rumor.


That is correct Paddler!

Was lucky enough to hunt he East Crystal as kid through High School. I had a membership to the S & J club which was Gilmore property to the South. All I had to do was hop a fence from Gilmore land and I was on the East Crystal ponds. I almost always had the place to myself, except opening day. Still don't know how people got in there. Correct me if I'm wrong, but i believe there is a road/dike on the west side of the East Crystal that a guy could (road is closed now, buffer zone bordering the Northpoint club ) walk in on, and that is the only way I could think of that people could walk in on. Part of me wishes it was more accessible to hunters. I had the most amazing hunts there and didn't realize how good I had it until my access was gone.

Seems like an absolute death march and then some to get out to the South end of the East Crystal now. I know guys still hunt the Northern end of the East Crystal unit, but haven't heard of anyone brave enough or stupid enough to go way out in there. I could be wrong though, it occasionally happens:grin:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It's not that bad if the road isn't wet. It can get very slurvy south of the Turpin as there's no road base. I've trailered my canoe out to that unit, the cruddy road runs right along the fence that separates FB from the North Point rest pond. I then launched into the unit and paddled as far southwest as you can go. So, just under 6 miles towing and under a 1 mile paddle. I did it a few times, lots of work without much reward. Here's a photo from October 2014, this is the north end of that pond.









Are you calling me stupid? If so, I'd probably agree. Gotta be an easier way to kill a duck.

Quite a few guys motor to the end of the Turpin, which leaves about a mile or so walk. Also, the caretaker of the New State crosses the buffer zone from the club and hunts it. The legality of doing so is unclear. Guys come up from the Gilmore property or the North Point, too, so it gets much more pressure than it would if everybody had to start from the Turpin parking lot.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

paddler said:


> It's not that bad if the road isn't wet. It can get very slurvy south of the Turpin as there's no road base. I've trailered my canoe out to that unit, the cruddy road runs right along the fence that separates FB from the North Point rest pond. I then launched into the unit and paddled as far southwest as you can go. So, just under 6 miles towing and under a 1 mile paddle. I did it a few times, lots of work without much reward. Here's a photo from October 2014, this is the north end of that pond.
> 
> View attachment 124409
> 
> ...


Seems about right that the club guys, who were the initial champions of the buffer zone are now the ones that cross over freely. Also, the same guys that would call us in for walking through the same buffer zone. Not a buffer zone fan at all. I just don't see that it's done anything but protect the clubs from the perceived threat of public land hunters encroaching on "their birds" and rest ponds.

Maybe it's time to get "stupid" and plan day trip out there for old times sake.

The East Crystal was the first place I ever duck hunted. Actually, it was Thanksgiving Day 1994, and my Winchester 1300 was about as tall as I was. I will never forget that icy, stormy day I spent sitting on a bucket. I shot my limit of ducks (one was a banded greenhead) and a goose which I then chased across unit water swatting until it died, only had to shoot the **** thing 20 times. That day is burned into my memory and is the cause of this lifelong addiction. I was hooked instantly! Little did I know at the time that's not how every hunt goes.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Best,
-PK


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's the story on east crystal from what I heard. It originally belonged to the New State club. When the state ran the surplus canal through their club it made access difficult. They gave the crystal property to the state & created the buffer zone


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Here's the story on east crystal from what I heard. It originally belonged to the New State club. When the state ran the surplus canal through their club it made access difficult. They gave the crystal property to the state & created the buffer zone


Access from the New State is a lot easier than from the Turpin parking lot, you drive up to the dike, walk over the bridge and you're there. I wonder what the terms of that agreement spelled out. If I were a member of that club, I'm not sure I'd have voted to give the East Crystal away. Instead, I'd have voted to put a canoe or small boat over there, build a few blinds and have some of the best hunting in Utah.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Access from the New State is a lot easier than from the Turpin parking lot, you drive up to the dike, walk over the bridge and you're there. I wonder what the terms of that agreement spelled out. If I were a member of that club, I'm not sure I'd have voted to give the East Crystal away. Instead, I'd have voted to put a canoe or small boat over there, build a few blinds and have some of the best hunting in Utah.


Lol a canoe is the last thing on their mind.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Lol a canoe is the last thing on their mind.


I'm sure. But I think they do have a canoe available to members. Just thinking that if they had one on the Crystal they could get anywhere without walking. I'm allergic to decoys on my back. I start sneezing and get short of breath after 100 yards.


----------

